# bust question



## sensistar90 (Sep 11, 2007)

I live in near a hilly area with no homes or anything near it. This makes it a pretty obvious grow site for me and I tried before, but I got busted for possetion and I had a card with grow facts on it that the cops saw so I destroyed the plant(it was healthy and about i month old). My house is the only one close to it so I am the obvious target if it is spotted. My question is about getting around the infared detection. I can place the plants by others making it impossible to detect without infared, but I was thinking of growing 5-6 large 7ft plants. I think it can be tweaked by placing black trash bags around the plants, placing them by an water source(like a large  6gallon tupperware container or even randomly placing pieces of rebar or some metal on the hills to throw off the infared. Will having a large heat source(aluminum foil) that collects the heat spread the heat outwards that way it acually changes the heat pattern of the mj? Is this even more of a bust because they see a shiny area? These are just ideas because Im going to need something because the are a lot of helicopters flying around and the area I growing in had a bust before. Can anyone else help me out with ideas about getting by the infrared. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 11, 2007)

Well IMO, having all that clutter around will make it even more visible, also not very enviro freindly...thats the one thing they seem to push in the news how "we" hurt the enviro...by planting. got me on that one...but leaving stuff around would not be the best route.

I would say instead of one plot....do several isolated grows. but depending on which hemisphere you are on...in the northern your sorta outa luck till next year.

If its off your property and you are not caught there with them...they can't bust you. have to catch you "red-handed" so to speak. IMHO


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 11, 2007)

hmm    Can you grow indoors?


----------



## sensistar90 (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks. I didn't know I have to be caught red handed. My family is really the only ones that have been there since we have lived here because its so secluded. Also how likely are they to detect a big 6-7 foot plant. I was thinking of planting them about 50 feet apart. Thanks for the help.


----------



## sensistar90 (Sep 11, 2007)

I cant grow inside


----------



## jnastyblunts (Sep 11, 2007)

ok well..... this kid is gonna get booted.  On this topic i was just wondering if i have like two plants per plot, will this make it almost impossible to detect?


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 11, 2007)

pine trees give of heat just as, but not as much as marijuana. I've known people to grow around and underneath them without problems. I'm not sure if this is absolutly reliable, but I heard the results were fine, but the buds might have a hint of piney' taste, if they don't already


----------



## medicore (Sep 11, 2007)

I've got an idea - don't grow there it sounds too conspicuous.  Find somewhere else miles away.


----------



## Aaronw (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm not following, mj plants give off heat that makes them visible from helicopters on infrared????????  And if its under 10 plants you should never get caught (from a canadian perspective)


----------



## sensistar90 (Sep 12, 2007)

I live in the US in California. I have heard of busts on 2 plants. Our government is crazy and would rather catch a grower than a rapist. On infrared different colors and other characteristics of marijuana have a unique heat it gives off that can be seen through infrared lights used at night. Not sure how close marijuana and a similar plant look through infrared but must be a lot different for so many busts.


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 12, 2007)

Have you ever heard the expression, "*Head for the Hills"*?

That's where I head when I hear the chopper.

Reason being........rocks are cold,_ that's where you are *safe*!_


----------



## Gadhooka (Sep 12, 2007)

sensistar90 said:
			
		

> On infrared different colors and other characteristics of marijuana have a unique heat it gives off that can be seen through infrared lights used at night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hick (Sep 13, 2007)

Gadhooka said:
			
		

> sensistar90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gadhooka (Sep 13, 2007)

I checked it out and IMO, there's no need to worry about that. Almost everything on infrared was related to indoor ops. The following link has an article about it from the USDA. It sounds like they're leaning towards "remote sensing" in probable grow sites areas. God knows what they mean by that. Maybe like those cameras hunters strap to trees that are activated by motion? Who knows? 

http://www.ars.usda.gov/research/publications/publications.htm?SEQ_NO_115=150114

It all sounds pretty far fetched to me!

I hope this helps.:bong2:


----------



## sensistar90 (Sep 13, 2007)

There is a risk in California. All the small grow operations are found through infrared sensors in helicopters and there have been people busted with 2 plants in their garden blending in with the plants through infrared. Most small grows(1-7) are successful so I should be fine. They couldn't prove anything anyways cause its not on my property.


----------



## Old Bud (Sep 16, 2007)

In Canada, even if it is on your property they still have to catch you tending it or harvesting to get a conviction. Anyone could have planted it there if it is out of sight of your house (thus reasonable doubt). They usually just pull it up although they will stake out a large grow occasionally, got a couple of guys, 1400 plants and irrigation equipment a few weeks ago.


----------



## SFC (Sep 16, 2007)

Forward looking infrared,and outdoor don't mix. The sun heats up everything, it renders the Flir unit nearly useless in full daylight.I am an amatuer thermographer,and own a flir unit. That whole deal is simply propaganda. They are looking for weed the old fashion way, Binoculars.


----------

